# What glue to use?



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi,
Here's another newbie question. I'm wanting to know what type of glue you guys suggest for usage on the pink foamboard. I put two coats of latex paint on my board (grass green, of course) and am now ready to glue some items down.
What do you recommend?
Many thanks,
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You can buy foam-specific caulk adhesives at Home Depot, Lowes, etc. Several different brands. LiquidNails makes a foam adhesive.

In addition to the adhesive for a "permanent" grab, I use a few dabs of hot-glue for an initial "quick" grab. The hot glue might locally melt/distort the foam (between layers) a bit, but it expedites the need for clamping, weights, etc.

TJ


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I've been using white glue and plaster to hold everything in place. No problems so far. I'm still on terrain though, I have not done any buildings, trees or painting yet. I have not secured the track yet either, because of plastering. 
I will admit, I wish the white glue dried quicker, a fast set caulk would be nice.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I'll admit that after using the blazing fast "plastic weld" solvent cement while assembling buildings I'm really spoiled for quick results.
Yep, I've used the LiquidNails stuff before, so it's off to Home Depot for a tube.
Thanks a bunch,
Bob


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

"glue's" that I like for such under takings are;
White glue, slow cheap
Gorilla glue, little faster
Foam glue, Very Very slow, foam safe
Hot glue, very fast, can melt foam too much
Fast setting epoxy, very fast ,very expensive
Alex Quick setting caulk, fairly quick, not super strong
Quick set plaster/ drywall mud, quick setting, gives ground character


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i didn't like liquid nails this stuff, when dry it forms really solid chunks that are hard to cut through. this makes shaping layers of foam very difficult. i use cheap adgessive caulk from wallmart. holds well. 
drying times are significant however


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Be careful in picking the Liquid Nails, some of it is NOT usable for foam and will dissolve it rather than fasten it!


----------



## Major (Dec 22, 2010)

If you are using a foam cutter hot wire than white glue is the way to go. The foam cutting places sell their own brand of white glue but elmers should work as well. Problem is it is slow to dry and needs to be clamped.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

tankist said:


> i didn't like liquid nails this stuff, when dry it forms really solid chunks that are hard to cut through. this makes shaping layers of foam very difficult.


Anton,

I agree with you there. I ran into that issue when I wedding-cake-foam built my little tunnel/mountain then carved / sanded away at it for shape.

After a bit some tiral/error, I learned to put the adhesive mostly towards the "core" of what I was builiding, away from intended to-be-carved edges.

TJ


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Guys,
I'll not be using the glue for building tunnels, mountains, or the such.....just to fasten little jobbies like signs, gas pumps, etc., that will either shift or fall over from the vibration of trains running. 
It will be "a little dab will do ya'" type thing. So, I want something that's simple and dries before next Christmas. 
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

superglue


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Superglue, aka cyanoacrylate bonder. It's quick and easy.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I've got some Gorilla super glue that could bond two REAL diesels! :laugh:
No kidding, if you use this stuff you better be serious!
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Major (Dec 22, 2010)

Super glue that is made for foam works great. On my son's HO layout we even use it to hold the flex track in place. Regular superglue will dissolve the foam.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've used plain old Walmart superglue on foam here, works fine.


----------

